# Need help on iPod install



## davicon (Feb 25, 2004)

I recently purchased the modified Belkin/Blitzsafe iPod connector from Christian at Enfig.com. I have an iPod mini and am connecting it to a non-Nav stereo. I followed the directions included as well as referenced several of installation threads (thanks Spockcat and tinlv) posted by a number of members here. My problem is after I installed the iPod, the music sounds distorted on playback. It's hard to describe but it basically sounds like the music is too loud for the speakers, or that I've blown a speaker. This problem is especially acute on bass-heavy songs. There's nothing wrong with my speakers as they work fine when playing from the radio or the CD. I also tried adjusting the output settings on my iPod (volume, EQ, etc.) to no avail. Does anyone have a solution for me? 
(I did a search for this issue in the numerous iPod installation threads and didn't find a response that addressed it. If there is one already, I apologize for the re-post.)


----------



## aircooled (Jul 30, 2003)

*Re: Need help on iPod install (davicon)*

Have you confirmed that the Belkin device volume is disabled? I assume you are running thru the dock plug, so adjusting the volume on the iPod itself will do nothing.


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

*Re: Need help on iPod install (davicon)*

Does this device have a pre-amplifier in it? If so, it is adjusted too high. If I set the PIE LD-1 amplifier in my car too high, I get the same results. Can you lower the level of the amplifier?


----------



## davicon (Feb 25, 2004)

*Re: Need help on iPod install (spockcat)*

I'm not sure how to disable the Belkin device or if there is a pre-amplifier or not. Here's the device:
http://www.enfig.com/cgi-local...store
I've tried to ask Christian about this problem but haven't gotten any response. I don't know if you can tell from the picture whether there is an amplifier connected. 


_Modified by davicon at 10:09 AM 10-31-2004_


----------



## vansam (Feb 20, 2005)

*Re: Need help on iPod install (davicon)*

I am experiencing the exact same problem. I have a single-cd non-nav radio head unit, after I plugged in the blitzsafe adaptor and grounded the black wire to the screw on the back of the unit, the ipod IS being charged but the head unit won't recognize the ipod when i press CDX.
this is the device i bought from enfig.com: http://www.enfig.com/cgi-local...store
davicon, were you able to resolve this issue? Any help is appreciated!! meanwhile, i'll keep searching the threads on this forum...
thanks.


----------



## Jason H (Dec 6, 1999)

*Re: Need help on iPod install (davicon)*

If it's the Belkin device I think it is, YES it does have a built in amplifier, you need to turn down the little volume knob on the Belkin amp and you should be fine. See the labeled picture below from the Enfig site:


----------



## anothercar (Dec 20, 2002)

*Re: Need help on iPod install (Jason H)*

Thats not an amp, its a volume control, it doesnt boost your level, just allows you to cut back the level.


----------



## vansam (Feb 20, 2005)

*Re: Need help on iPod install (anothercar)*

The adaptor I bought on enfig.com does not have the belkin amp/volume control attached to it. Basically, it's the blitzsafe adaptor but in place of the RCA cable, it's the cable portion of the belkin charger. Here is a link to a picture of the device: http://enfigpics.com/shopsite_....html
This really should be a simple installation but like I said, my ipod is charging but it's not being recognized when I press CDX...


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

*Re: Need help on iPod install (vansam)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vansam* »_The adaptor I bought on enfig.com does not have the belkin amp/volume control attached to it. Basically, it's the blitzsafe adaptor but in place of the RCA cable, it's the cable portion of the belkin charger. Here is a link to a picture of the device: http://enfigpics.com/shopsite_....html
This really should be a simple installation but like I said, my ipod is charging but it's not being recognized when I press CDX... 

Perhaps you got a bad one. Return it for a new one and see if this helps.


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 20, 2002)

*Re: Need help on iPod install (spockcat)*

I think I already spoke to this customer.
The interface just had to be grounded before the plug was connected.
They disconected it and plugged it back in and everything worked fine.


----------



## anothercar (Dec 20, 2002)

*Re: Need help on iPod install (Enfig Motorsport)*

YATZHEE


----------



## Wilbur the pig (Feb 12, 2005)

*Re: Need help on iPod install (anothercar)*

**edit** got it working.


_Modified by beenaround at 12:02 PM 12-3-2005_


----------

